# hi there ..



## angela spiby (Feb 8, 2011)

hi ,im angela ,mum to charlie age 6 dx age 2 ..live in  banbury in oxfordshire


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Angela and a warm welcome to the forum.....Have a good look around the parents section theres a good set of parents on here also who will help out where ever the can


----------



## angela spiby (Feb 8, 2011)

thankyou hun ,good to know there is another place we can get some answers x


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Angela

Welcome.  They are a lovely bunch of people here.

My daughter is nearly 11 and insulin dependant since 5 weeks old.  She pumps and we are in East Sussex by the sea.

Are you on the Children with Diabetes email group?  www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org They are fantastic too.


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Angela and warmest of welcomes to the only place that combines experience, wisdom and more than its fair share of nutters


----------



## bev (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Angela,

Welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here.

My son is 12 and was diagnosed 2 years ago and uses an insulin pump as we can get better control. Join the list that Adrienne mentioned and you will be surrounded by parents of a type 1 child. It is a great place for advice and support and we meet up once a year and have a break at a caravan park - it is lovely to see the children make friends and feel that they are in the majority for a change.Bev


----------



## Fandange (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Angela,

welcome to the forum. I have two boys T1 aged 10 and (almost) 15. We live in Oxfordshire, too. Are you in the catchment of the JR Hospital?

Cheers


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome from me..............once you sign up your never away from here so Ill guess we will be seeing a lot more of you....


----------



## macast (Feb 9, 2011)

hi Angela .... welcome to the forum .... I hope you enjoy it here.. although rotten to have to be here at all really


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 9, 2011)

Just want to say welcome to the forum


----------



## Monica (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome. My daughter Carol is 14, diabetic since 2007.


----------



## gem123 (Feb 9, 2011)

hi and nice to meet you if you ever need any support or a rant please come on here and vent theres a lovely bunch on here and very informative too !! 
gem xxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 9, 2011)

Welocme to the forum.


----------



## ruthelliot (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome Angela,
my son Ben is almost four and was diagnosed at 18mths. He is moving onto a pump in May. There's always folk on hand for advice here and no doubt you will bring plenty experience with you.
Ruth


----------



## grahams mum (Feb 10, 2011)

angela spiby said:


> hi ,im angela ,mum to charlie age 6 dx age 2 ..live in  banbury in oxfordshire



hi and welcome my graham is 7 dx at 3 years old


----------

